

Serving static files with Django and AWS - going fast on a budget - timf
http://eventseer.net/p/thomas_brox_roest/whiteboardentry/13/

======
adamt
Am I missing something - why not simply use Django's built in caching layer.
For the sake of setting a one line decorator and one setting in settings.py
you'd get all the benefits, and more reliability. Rather than manually
generating the static versions of pages, the Django filesystem caching back-
end does that for you.

The overhead of Apache->mod_python is so low on modern hardware, that you are
likely to saturate your network connection far more quickly than your CPU or
disks.

~~~
timf
I think this graph is why: <http://superjared.com/projects/static-generator/>

